# Measles in Europe: are you and your children protected ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not news but perhaps worth pointing out to younger adults or those about to take their children or grandchildren to Europe:

WHO report on European measles outbreak 2011

G


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I am one of those unfortunate people who have no immunity to measles.

I have had it 5 times as well as the German variety that I can remember.

This has left me with impaired vision and hearing on my left side.

At one point my family thought I was a goner.

DON'T TREAT MEASLES LIGHTLY.

John


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Not just mainland Europe - my 18 month-old grand-daughter has just recovered from measles ......... all because her stupid mother (ex-daughter-in-law to us) refused to have her vaccinated. The MMR jabs are safe and the single jabs are not done any more since MMR was agreed safe. One of the three single jabs, that for mumps, is no longer manufactured by the sole manufacturer, Merck.

If any of your children/grandchildren haven't had their MMR jabs, don't delay!

Colin


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

A small spotty girl was ushered in the side door of my Doctors when I was there last week. She was kept well away from the people in the waiting room but very close to me outside the Nurses room.
Isn't it the measles virus that causes shingles? I've now had that a few times and it hurts.
I'll keep an eye on my stomach for spots tracking the main nerve across it.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> A small spotty girl was ushered in the side door of my Doctors when I was there last week. She was kept well away from the people in the waiting room but very close to me outside the Nurses room.
> Isn't it the measles virus that causes shingles? I've now had that a few times and it hurts.
> I'll keep an eye on my stomach for spots tracking the main nerve across it.


No it is the chicken pox virus that causes shingles.
Unless you have a defective immune system once you have had measles you are immune for life - most of us over about 40 have either had it or been in close contact with it in childhood and gained immunity (you can have a sub clinical dose and still get immunity).
If the little girl was well enough to be up and visiting the doctors it is more likely that it was one of the many other viruses that make kids spotty but not necessarily very unwell, such as rubella.

Chris


----------

